# Problems with the General Discussion forum



## scubadoo97 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've noted that several people are having problems with post order.  As far as I can tell I am only having this problem with the general discussion forum.  

When I open the forum no new threads are seen.  The threads vary in date with no particular order.  Most are from 06 and 07.  A few from 7/09 are found on page 10?  Again there is no order of the posts.  They appear a random mix of years.  What gives?


----------



## illini (Jul 25, 2009)

When you are seeing this go to the bottom of the page and change the display option to "last Post" or similar wording.  Then click the display button and it will re-order itself


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 25, 2009)

this should be fixed.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks.  I reset it and it appears fixed.  Why only this one forum?  Anyway all seems fine now


----------

